# Confused and annoyed



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello, I'm on my 1st cycle of clomid 50mg, I had my scan today to monitor and the sonographer said I had 2 follicles measuring 16mm which was positive but my endometrial lining was only 3.5mm and this would need to be discussed with the Dr and they would contact me about what to do, possible estrogen.
I waited all day for a phone call and nothing, when I got home there was a message on the answer phone to say it doesn't look like anything will happen this cycle and to call on 1st day of AF to book my next scan!
I'm feeling a bit annoyed as I have questions I want answers to and downhearted as it was positive this morning and now it's not.

xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi PrincessLil
That's rubbish!      Can you give them a ring and say that you want to talk to the dr? most clinic give you a post cycle 'review' (although maybe they don't want to do this because then you would have to wait on the appointment and its quicker to just try again next cycle?   )

Clomid is a great drug when it works - but the downside of clomid is that it thins your lining, so its not suitable for everyone. This may be a one-off, or it may be that clomid is not suitable for you. I suspect they want you to try again next month to see if its a one off. This would be sensible because if clomid isn't going to work for you then you might need ivf - and that's a big step. 

In 'mini-ivf' they generally use clomid to grow the follicles, do egg collection and fertilization, then wait another cycle until your body is back to normal, and then the next cycle they transfer the embryos. If they decide to do that it will take minimum 3 months. 
so, probably better to get your head around pacing yourself...

sorry - this process is all about Waiting.....


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello Elsie,
Thank you for the reply, I will be trying to ring tomorrow to speak to someone, and ask all my questions.
It's the waiting and patience I don't think I can cope with anymore.

xx


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

I spoke to the nurse and got am explanation and the answers to the questions going around in my head. They are going to scan me on day 10 next month so that hopefully if the problem occurs again they can prescribe something to help. If not then they might look at giving me tamoxifen on the next cycle.

Patience is fully intact yet again


----------

